# Am I INTJ or INTP?



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello, I've taken quite a lot of test and every single says that I am INTJ. I mostly agree with them but sometimes I act like INTP... While reading this keep in mind that I'm suffering from OCD!

Your preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.29%
Extroversion (E): |||| 14.71%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||| 55.26%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||| 44.74%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||| 64.52%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||| 35.48%
*Here's the form*

_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type? _
I don't know... I act like INTJ but I've got a lot of common with an INTP.

I like to learn new stuff and sometimes I don't even need to apply them - I'm fine with theories.
I need to be perfect in thoughts and action (My OCD hates when something isn't perfect).
I like to control world around me.

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
_Knowledge and I want to master my skills.
I don't know.

_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._
When I was learning how to programme in Java!
Because I felt really smart, re-newed and happy... I guess - I'm not good at expressing emotions or feel at all 

_4) What makes you feel inferior?_
Nothing?

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
I make logical decisions. I analyze the situation (pro-cons) and then I make actions.

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
I need to make it perfect.
Yeah, I guess.

_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _
I had a lot of fun while programming a simple application.
I remember it well? Not sure what you mean.

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_
It depends. As example in Physics lessons I don't need to see it/try it. I only need to know how it works and so on (theory). In programming it depends. I usually need to theorize and memorize.

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_
I think that I am organized a lot, but sometimes I don't stick to my plans... Okay I often do not stick to them, but I'm doing my best.

_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
_
Both? I don't know... In case I find it making sense I look for information that supports it... I guess 


_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
_
I find harmony by making sure that I follow what I believe in and being myself.

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_
I think before speaking. (But I'm bad at expressing what I mean...)
It depends. If I talk about theories I prefer one-on-one but I don't mind group discussions.

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_

Not sure. I don't need to know where I'm jumping. But I like to. But once I decide to do it then I do it.
Words are words, actions are actions.

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_

That's a really hard question. I don't have that type of friends. Most of my friends are geeks/gamers (therefore we usually play together and so on), so I'm not sure how I would react. I'd probably stay home, because who the hell would go out at night!? Actually who the hell would go out at all!? 

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_

When I'm stressed out I act really weird. I usually make quick, illogical decisions and I act totally differently than I normally do.

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_

Stupidity, not able to remember something.

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_

Yes, computing & geeky stuff.

_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life_

Dating, emotions, how I look.

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_

We don't usually talk about this. But they say I remember pretty much everything (in case I'm not thinking about something important).

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

_Just like every other day. Gaming, watching YT videos and favorite serials (TBBT, MLP:FiM...), reading & other geeky stuff and in case I feel like it I programme in Java.

*Something about me:
*
I'm a geek/nerd. I spend most of my time doing something on PC. I don't like social interactions. I've got like 5 friends, but I think that's more than enough (all of them don't like to go out as well). While I programme I like to work alone, but in school (especially when we have boring lessons) I like to work in groups & I enjoy being leader. Also I don't mind doing the same thing the same way over and over - but I like to try new ways and I try to meet my high standards. I like to do things my own way (might be a part of OCD). I'm skeptical of others. Also while in school I change my personality. I try to mimic others and I pick different words while talking - probably because I don't want anyone to know me!

Also I came to a question "Is it bad to manipulate a friend, which has got a GF but wants to have sex with other girl?" I'd manipulate him. I'd let him learn from his mistakes, but in this case it would annoy me and other people, who have something to do (like think, programme) and we don't need to get distracted by this bull****.

I act like Sheldon Cooper. In fact I care (a bit) about my friends, but I don't want them to know it (just like him). I usually show my enthusiasm, I like to correct people and I like to tell interesting facts. And I don't think I'd be able to survive in real-world, because I've got more important things to do then to cook, check out if I'm thirsty... 

*The quiz:*

_1) I put more trust in decisions made by my head instead of my heart._
5/5

_2) I see deadlines as flexible._
I don't quite understand this question. 2/5 ?

3) I prefer looking at the details rather than the "big picture."
Both - 3/5

4) What's right and wrong depends more on the subjective circumstances (like feelings) of the situation and less about objective facts.
1/5

_5) I find it easy to notice and interpret hidden meanings._
5/5 - I guess

_6) I enjoy working with others._
3/5 - it depends

7) I'm an organized person.
5/5 - Yup, I'm trying my best. (I try to stick to daily routine, but otherwise than this I often don't stick to plans)

8) I try to hold off on making a decision so that I can consider new possibilities.
3/5 - I don't know, I need a lot of time to make a decision (This is affected by OCD!)

_9) I need to recharge after a social function._
5/5 - Yeah, I need to.

_10) I can easily remember how someone looks, how a drink tastes, etc._
5/5 - I tend to remember pretty much everything + little details.

_11) I'm a decisive person._
3/5 - My answer is probably affected by OCD!

_12) What's right and wrong depends more on objective facts than the subjective circumstances (such as feelings of those involved) of the situation._
5/5 - I already answered that (they just swapped the order of words)

13) Interaction with other people generally drains my energy.
5/5 - I already answered that as well!

14) I prefer looking at the "big picture" rather than the details.

3/5 - SERIOUSLY!?

15) Interaction with other people generally increases my energy.
1/5 - -_-

16) I enjoy spending time alone with my thoughts.
5/5 - Yeah, but I have to be doing something while thinking.

17) I often think about possibilities - what could happen, rather than what is happening.
4/5 - I usually do both, tho.

18) I put more trust in decisions made by my heart instead of my head.
1/5 - Illogical!

19) I tend to be disorganized.
2/5 - Again, I already answered it!

20) It's easy for me to spot logical inconsistencies.
5/5 - Yeah!

21) I'm a very practical person - I don't have my head in the clouds.

3/5 - I don't know...

22) I seek out experiences that trigger my emotions.
1/5 - Nope

23) I do work first, then I relax.
3/5 - I don't know...

24) I'm an outgoing person.
1/5 - Not really.

Is it possible that I'm INTJ that sometimes acts like INTP? Or that I'm something between?
Sorry if it's chaotic a bit, but it's hard for me to express my feelings... Feel free to ask more questions and thank you for your time!


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow... seems like it's really hard to type me! 
I'd really like to know what's my type because I can't stop thinking about it... and well I won't stop until I'll be sure... :/


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

The basic J/P definitions don't apply to iNtuitives as much as Sensors, so it's not really as simple as organized vs disorganized. You'd have to go by the functions, which, since I'm not too good with, so you might want to look into it. To me, you seem more like an organized INTP. I'm not getting any Ni from your post...

It may be a bit hard to type since you're still young and developing.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm inclined to say INTP, here are my main reasons:

1) It seems like Thinking, not intuition is your dominant function
2) You said you are more interested in the theory itself than application
3) You appear more P than J with regards to closure seeking and looking for supporting info rather than fitting it into principals

INTP are generally more logical than INTJ, and you seemed to emphasize the logic, which to intj is only a tool.

You also seem very enneagram type 5, you might want to look into that.


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks! I thought that INTPs prefer to do things the traditional way are unorganizated and don't like to be leaders. I like all of these... Also as I said I like to control my environment - even tho I'm not really good at it. I'm a bit scared of people. As example I wanted to go to a post office and ask about something but I was too afraid (This is probably because of OCD). I can post another test if you want me to.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

BronyCraft said:


> Thanks! I thought that INTPs prefer to do things the traditional way are unorganizated and don't like to be leaders. I like all of these... Also as I said I like to control my environment - even tho I'm not really good at it. I'm a bit scared of people. As example I wanted to go to a post office and ask about something but I was too afraid (This is probably because of OCD). I can post another test if you want me to.


Those are just stereotypes. Any type can be a good leader. I think it's just because of your OCD.

Try taking this if you have the time:

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Ecoas said:


> I'm inclined to say INTP, here are my main reasons:
> 
> 1) It seems like Thinking, not intuition is your dominant function
> 2) You said you are more interested in the theory itself than application
> ...


Yeah you're correct - I just took an advanced Enneagram test at SimilarMinds (in a hurry tho) and it said I'm type 5.



Barbikyu said:


> Those are just stereotypes. Any type can be a good leader. I think it's just because of your OCD.
> 
> Try taking this if you have the time:
> 
> *LINK*


I'll do it tomorrow as I am really tired now and it's night here.

Thank you all for your help so much! This is really important for me 

EDIT: I just noticed you said "Any type can be a good leader.". I've never said INTP can't be a good leader - I said they don't like being leaders (but when they are leaders then they're good). Is that correct?


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

Why is it difficult for you to express your emotions and feelings? Do you understand them but don't know how to word them? Do you know how to talk about them but but avoid it because you struggle understanding their meaning? Or another reason?


Also, you were very vague on many of these questions. Where you in a major hurry or did you just not have much else to say? Did you feel you were vague? 

My questions are relevant, I promise. 


One thing that stood out to me as INTP was mimicking others. We often become social chameleons, but could you try an expound on the reasons you think you do it? Maybe you will find there are other reasons if you reflect on why you do that a little more.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@BronyCraft - this may seem like an odd question.. but, why N? Nothing you said showed Ne or Ni in a strong position. Tell me why you are an N without telling me what you do. Telling me what you do would be how an S type explains how they are an N type. Also along those lines, why do you like to program? And, for the love of Ahura Mazda, why Java!? 

Your quote about Sheldon Cooper:



> I act like Sheldon Cooper. In fact I care (a bit) about my friends, but I don't want them to know it (just like him). I usually show my enthusiasm, I like to correct people and I like to tell interesting facts. And I don't think I'd be able to survive in real-world, because I've got more important things to do then to cook, check out if I'm thirsty...


Is definitely more indicative of INTP (IxTP) than INTJ - as Sheldon Cooper is an INTP who some people think is an INTJ because he is so... uptight and fastidious? Not sure... but he is an INTP.

You can use the Dawkins vs Hitchens dichotomy, too, if you wish to type by comparisons:


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Clinton said:


> Why is it difficult for you to express your emotions and feelings? Do you understand them but don't know how to word them? Do you know how to talk about them but but avoid it because you struggle understanding their meaning? Or another reason?


Well unless I think about them I do not understand them. It took me like 1 hour to realize why I feel the way I do. As for the other question - I don't see a point in talking about them. Emotions are illogical. While we're on this topic I want you to know that I've got really f***ed up emotions. I can only feel 3 of them (I can only be happy, sad (but I can be sad only for 3 minutes maximally - then I return to the emotion I had before), anxious. Also while I'm in school I usually smile and change my behavior (but I hate it! In school I act illogically and I fake my emotions there and mimic others -.- ).



arkigos said:


> @_BronyCraft_- this may seem like an odd question.. but, why N? Nothing you said showed Ne or Ni in a strong position. Tell me why you are an N without telling me what you do. Telling me what you do would be how an S type explains how they are an N type. Also along those lines, why do you like to program? And, for the love of Ahura Mazda, why Java!?


Okay - There's no need of actual examples of how things works, solving problems is more than just seeing examples. Sensing - it IS important, but it's not the only thing that matters.

I like to programme because it requires a lot of thinking. And I love to think. Why Java? I don't know! It just seemed like a good idea to learn Java.



arkigos said:


> Your quote about Sheldon Cooper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw, how many episeod of TBBT have you seen? He changed his behavior a lot after S2.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

BronyCraft said:


> Well unless I think about them I do not understand them. It took me like 1 hour to realize why I feel the way I do. As for the other question - I don't see a point in talking about them. Emotions are illogical. While we're on this topic I want you to know that I've got really f***ed up emotions. I can only feel 3 of them (I can only be happy, sad (but I can be sad only for 3 minutes maximally - then I return to the emotion I had before), anxious. Also while I'm in school I usually smile and change my behavior (but I hate it! In school I act illogically and I fake my emotions there and mimic others -.- ).


I'm becoming more and more convinced you're probably an ISTP. Emotions are illogical to both, but the INTP will generally become overwhelmed by their need to logic the unexplainable internally. You don't seem to have a desire to think about them which generally isn't in our control due to Ti/Ne. And I wouldn't describe INTP emotions a as "happy" or "sad". Yes we suppress them, but they can be incredibly deep, loud and raw and can burst out in very exaggerated ways at times. But certainly we analyze our emotions and others to try and understand situations, we sometimes learn to understand ourselves and others better by doing so. And even if underdeveloped INTPs don't analyze emotions, they wouldn't be confused by the idea of analyzing something to understand themselves. 

The way you talk about programming too and why you like it. You realize both ISTP and INTP and Ti dom, right? Besides, everyone thinks. Differently, but we all think. So just because you enjoy thinking about programming doesn't rule out the Ti/ Se possibility an I haven't read anything that suggests Ti/Ne from you. Ti/Ne would want to learn Java for the sake of learning Java and moving on to other languages. They would be aware of the fact that they learned it because it was a step in their quest of mastering CS. You seem to have a "it's good to have that skill" approach which is more pragmatic.

And as as far as mimicking others, most INTPs who I have heard talking about this behavior do it to relate to others in our desire to understand others. It's external empathy. I can't speak for all, but when I don't want to let someone in or get to know them in return, the last thing I do is try and relate to them. And when my chameleon characteristics come through, I almost don't realize I'm doing it...you said you hate mimicking? Can't relate. 


Maybe check out ISTPs. I could be wrong but I just don't really see INTP. I don't think you're INTJ, either.


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Clinton said:


> I'm becoming more and more convinced you're probably an ISTP. Emotions are illogical to both, but the INTP will generally become overwhelmed by their need to logic the unexplainable internally. You don't seem to have a desire to think about them which generally isn't in our control due to Ti/Ne. And I wouldn't describe INTP emotions a as "happy" or "sad". Yes we suppress them, but they can be incredibly deep, loud and raw and can burst out in very exaggerated ways at times. But certainly we analyze our emotions and others to try and understand situations, we sometimes learn to understand ourselves and others better by doing so. And even if underdeveloped INTPs don't analyze emotions, they wouldn't be confused by the idea of analyzing something to understand themselves.


Thank you - as for "they wouldn't be confused by the idea of analyzing something to understand themselves." you can clearly see I'm trying to understand myself 

Also the bursts of emotions - I've got them... as I said I'm like Sheldon - check this Youtube video: watch?v=Ty2t0u12ORs
This is how I react. At first I thought that's some sort of disorder but now, when I know others do it too I'm not so stressed about it anymore. Btw I've been reading a lot of books about body language, how to spot lies etc. lately, because I want to be able to spot lies, know what the other person really thinks and use it in my advantage. Also the thing I meantioned about Java - it was a joke. Of course I didn't learn it because it seemed like a good idea - I learned it because I want to be a programmer and well, Java seems sensible as a first programming language to learn. Java gave me a really good idea what programming is and how challenging it might be - and I enjoy that. The need to think logically, to find your own solution how to do it, the need to improve your code! Btw I didn't understand what you meant by " mastering CS".

Could you please give me a few examples how INTJs/INTPs/ISTPs react in specific situations? You know - so I can see if I would react like that too.

Here comes the tricky part. When I read this:

"People who are sensing are concerned with what is actual, present, current, and real."

I'd answer "I'm concerned with what is real". But what I don't say is my definition of "real". I think that "real" is pretty much everything that makes sense - theories, physical word etc, but it's not for example: soul, ghosts etc. (Do you know what I mean?).

My answers to: intjcentral DOT com/intj-vs-intp/

I like to apply my knowledge - why would I learn how to spot a lie and then never use it? It depends - knowing how a robot works is fine - I don't need to apply that information. But in case of programming - I know "how it works" but I have to use it. Also I don't lose interest in learning more on the subject.

I have to be mainly perfect in thoughts. But it's a good idea to know how to express these ideas as well (perfectionism in action?).

For some reason I mimic others - but I'd rather control them (I desire to control world around me.)


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Clinton said:


> I'm becoming more and more convinced you're probably an ISTP. Emotions are illogical to both, but the INTP will generally become overwhelmed by their need to logic the unexplainable internally. You don't seem to have a desire to think about them which generally isn't in our control due to Ti/Ne. And I wouldn't describe INTP emotions a as "happy" or "sad". Yes we suppress them, but they can be incredibly deep, loud and raw and can burst out in very exaggerated ways at times. But certainly we analyze our emotions and others to try and understand situations, we sometimes learn to understand ourselves and others better by doing so. And even if underdeveloped INTPs don't analyze emotions, they wouldn't be confused by the idea of analyzing something to understand themselves.
> 
> The way you talk about programming too and why you like it. You realize both ISTP and INTP and Ti dom, right? Besides, everyone thinks. Differently, but we all think. So just because you enjoy thinking about programming doesn't rule out the Ti/ Se possibility an I haven't read anything that suggests Ti/Ne from you. Ti/Ne would want to learn Java for the sake of learning Java and moving on to other languages. They would be aware of the fact that they learned it because it was a step in their quest of mastering CS. You seem to have a "it's good to have that skill" approach which is more pragmatic.
> 
> ...


I agree (with the conclusion and most of the reasoning).


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

I've just came up with a good idea. I'll tell you two stories:
*
Story #1*

As you will probably notice this is not an actual example, but a theoretical one (t's NOT gonna happen tho) that would happen in the future.

Let's say I'm in a room with a guy who claims he has got super powers (telekinesis). Then he moves a mug on a table in front of me. The first thing I'd do is make a few theories:

*Theory number 1:
*
It's a fraud. - Magnet? Strings? Some other kind of trick?

Is he a professional illusionist or just a newbie trying to impress others?

*Theory number 2:*

I'm high/I got hit by a coconut - Self-explanatory (expect for the coconut part I'm being serious)

*(Non)theory number 3:*

Maybe he has got real super powers - there always has to be a theory that needs to be eliminated.

After thinking about all the possibilites I'd ask him to do it again, and I'd watch him while doing it, then I'd ask him few questions and I'd try to read his body language and then I'd take a look at the mug.

So I'd make a theory and then test it.

If there would be a lot of signs of using a magnet - then a theory would be fine. If I still wasn't sure I'd take a closer look.

Example number 2:

An actual example that happened in the past:

I was programming my first application (well... "application"). The application is just a simple text viewer (it reads a .txt file and outputs what's in there). It had a bug with making an empty line before outputing the actual file.

This is how I solved it:

As first I made a theory (How it works, possible mistakes/flaws in logic) - everything seemed fine (I do this to spot obvious mistakes - not complex problems/mistakes - it's just a basic, quick skim thru the code)

Then I deeply analyzed the code and I found the bug. I made a theory and I tested the bugged code (just to make sure it's really causing it), but I couldn't find the solution. Then I solved it in school I believe (without a PC). We had PE at the moment and I wasn't doing anything so I was thinking about this when an idea came to my mind. When I went home I was pretty sure something like this would fix the problem (another theory)! Then I applied it and it worked!

I hope that these stories will make it easier for you guys!

Btw while I'm still on this I wanna tell you something else:

There's a part of me that wants to express profesionally, without stupid comments, but there's also a part of me that wants to express less professionaly - this post is an example. (This sentence is not tho)

As example there's a part that wants to react like this:

"14) _It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_

That's a really hard question. I don't have that type of friends. Most of my friends are geeks/gamers (therefore we usually play together and so on), so I'm not sure how I would react. I'd probably stay home, because who the hell would go out at night!? Actually who the hell would go out at all!? "

And then there's another part of me wanting to react like this:

"I don't have that type of friends. Most of my friends are geeks/gamers. I'd probably stay home, because I don't see a logical reason for me to go out at night. There's a reason why to go outside tho, but I still probably wouldn't go."

This not-knowing is driving me nuts - so thanks for keeping me sane! 

EDIT: I just noticed a pattern in how a INTP writes a post. I've got 2 patterns - the one I'm currently using and the "INTP" one. I just randomly switch between them. Not sure why - it just happens but it bugs me.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

_"Thank you - as for "they wouldn't be confused by the idea of analyzing something to understand themselves." you can clearly see I'm trying to understand myself "_


That's not at all what I was saying. Of course you're tying to understand yourselves, but I was talking about in the context of emotions. Specifically INTPs as I am one. INTPs often report understanding their emotions and the emotions of others better than people realize; they just don't know what to do with emotions. And the reason some say they don't understand emotions is usually because they attach meaning to the meaningless. For me, I know emotions are illogical, but only logically do I know that. It's common for our emotions to masquerade as logical. If you can relate to that good, you just weren't very clear so I didn't see my own type in you. 

_". Also the thing I meantioned about Java - it was a joke. Of course I didn't learn it because it seemed like a good idea - I learned it because I want to be a programmer and well, Java seems sensible as a first programming language to learn. Java gave me a really good idea what programming is and how challenging it might be - and I enjoy that. The need to think logically, to find your own solution how to do it, the need to improve your code! Btw I didn't understand what you meant by " mastering CS"_. 


CS=Computer science. Again, from the INTP perspective, the process of learning something is the goal or at least the rewarding part. It's not so much about learning it for practical use. That's a struggle for me and others. I've changed majors so many times because once I understand something, even if I had every intention of using it, I am quickly distracted by a new subject and will rationalize changing my entire life path...it's that strong of an urge. Things are no longer as interesting once I understand how they work and a new mystery grabs my attention.


_"Could you please give me a few examples how INTJs/INTPs/ISTPs react in specific situations? You know - so I can see if I would react like that too"_


An INTJ and ISTP would be better at speaking about that. I don't know the nuances of where stereotypes end and people begin with SPs and much, I just understand the difference between the Ne and Se function. 


_"Here comes the tricky part. When I read this:


"People who are sensing are concerned with what is actual, present, current, and real."


I'd answer "I'm concerned with what is real". But what I don't say is my definition of "real". I think that "real" is pretty much everything that makes sense - theories, physical word etc, but it's not for example: soul, ghosts etc. (Do you know what I mean?)."
_

I'll say this, INTP and ISTP are very similar in that we are both dominate introverted thinkers. We both like taking things apart to see how they operate. We both have similar experiences with emotions, though ISTPs tend to be less hung up on over analyzing them ad nauseam from what I understand. The biggest difference will be our supporting functions. We both are concerned with what's real, but INTPs will also be concerned with what might become real or could become real through Ne. Se will probably be more concerned with what's verifiable. If it works, it's real. And that's why programming is a common career for them. It's the pragmatic and highly logical application of real data used to solve real solutions. There are a lot of INTPs who say they can't imagine liking that and some who have talked about realizing it wasn't for them and getting bored with it. But that's not to say some might like more big picture programming, it's the details we will get lost in though. 



_"For some reason I mimic others - but I'd rather control them (I desire to control world around me.)"
_
Control them? Hmm. 


Only you can know your preference. If you think your supporting function is Ne, then fine. I am pretty sure it's not your dominate though (intj) But I don't know you and it's hard to express things through the internet. Just look into the other types and ask them some questions at least, because I usually recognize Ne pretty quickly and still don't with you.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

BronyCraft said:


> Hello, I've taken quite a lot of test and every single says that I am INTJ. I mostly agree with them but sometimes I act like INTP... While reading this keep in mind that I'm suffering from OCD!
> 
> Your preferences:
> Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.29%
> ...


I just noticed this...


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Barbikyu said:


> Those are just stereotypes. Any type can be a good leader. I think it's just because of your OCD.
> 
> Try taking this if you have the time:
> 
> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


So I took the test and it says I'm ISTJ.
I don't understand few questions (okay a lot of them) tho (English is not my native language and it's written in a quite advanced level of English).

I'll do it once more tomorrow and more carefully.



Clinton said:


> Only you can know your preference. If you think your supporting function is Ne, then fine. I am pretty sure it's not your dominate though (intj) But I don't know you and it's hard to express things through the internet. Just look into the other types and ask them some questions at least, because I usually recognize Ne pretty quickly and still don't with you.


I see, I see. Btw it's actually easier for me to talk about this over the internet (even tho I'm a bit nervous - probably because of OCD). But in real-life I would just speak non-sense. . I a lot switch to other things - but in the end I (usually) come back to my original "hobbies". You know, like 3 months ago I was obsessed about computer security, then programming, photoshoping and now body language and networking. (I still like these, but I'm not obsessed about them so much anymore)


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

BronyCraft said:


> I've just came up with a good idea. I'll tell you two stories:
> *
> Story #1*
> 
> ...


Yes, this is indeed helpful. See, the problem here is what is meant by 'theory'. Your theories are sensory-based. Sensory deals with anything that is directly describable or able to be experienced, even in the mind. Anything that is 'real' or could be real - that is. That exists, even imagined, in the realm of real. 

Your two theories to explain telekinesis are very very very much what I'd expect an ISTP to think. I have a few close ISTP friends and they would hit the ground running with that sort of thing. 

So, what would an INTP think? 

Theory 1:

Is that telekinesis real? No, because of the laws of physics. Obviously Newtonian laws aren't going to be very helpful in allowing for real telekinesis, nor is Relativity... but I bet something could be worked out by applying quantum mechanics. I need to brush up on my quantum field theory if I want to come up with something. I'll put that as item 127 on my list of things to figure out. 

(Note, I stopped thinking about the actual event after the first sentence... that is all the thought I put into 'solving' it. I might be interested in how he does it, but not enough to want to challenge myself to work it out. I'd just ask him, I guess.)

Theory 2:

How did everyone react to the trick? How did I? Is there a commonality? A divergence? What would happen if paranormal activity started happening all over the globe in sporadic episodes? Would a particular type be more inclined to accept... like low order Ne types? Would low order Ni types start blowing shit up because of it? What would it take until it was accepted universally as real? How would we react? 

How quickly would the new reality of sporadic telekinetic manifestations become inducted into an acceptable reality? When would we stop noticing? Would the next generation fail to comprehend the significance? Would it even matter in the long-term? It would sure send physicists into a tizzy.

EDIT: Example #2 - those things you say are theories are not theories in an Ne sense. Ne is conceptual, and thus an Ne theory must be an objective reconceiving of something in it's principles. I could give a counter-example, but it would be extremely wordy. As an INTP, I would be more interested in the theory of the programming language itself. I would want to know how it worked in it's abstract principles, rather than making something with it.



Clinton said:


> INTPs often report understanding their emotions and the emotions of others better than people realize; they just don't know what to do with emotions.
> 
> ....
> 
> Again, from the INTP perspective, the process of learning something is the goal or at least the rewarding part. It's not so much about learning it for practical use. That's a struggle for me and others. I've changed majors so many times because once I understand something, even if I had every intention of using it, I am quickly distracted by a new subject and will rationalize changing my entire life path...it's that strong of an urge. Things are no longer as interesting once I understand how they work and a new mystery grabs my attention.


I again agree with both of these. The latter, in particular, is terribly terribly true. Once something is grasped fully, in theory and essence, a powerful weight comes upon us and it becomes like walking through concrete ... as an equally powerful urge pulls us on to the next thing to understand. This is a defining trait and is the reason why INTPs accumulate so much knowledge and have so little to show for it.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

BronyCraft said:


> I see, I see. Btw it's actually easier for me to talk about this over the internet (even tho I'm a bit nervous - probably because of OCD). But in real-life I would just speak non-sense. . I a lot switch to other things - but in the end I (usually) come back to my original "hobbies". You know, like 3 months ago I was obsessed about computer security, then programming, photoshoping and now body language and networking. (I still like these, but I'm not obsessed about them so much anymore)


i feel like you're trying to convince me you're an INTx. Like every time I ask a question, you're vague until you realize why I was asking and then you agree. That makes it harder on you finding out what type you are. Stop trying to match yourself to a group, and start trying to match cognitive functions to the way you process things.

if you want to be an NT or really feel like you are, no one is stopping you from typing yourself as one. I just was trying to help you get typed correctly. I could be wrong. I don't think I am, but I could be. :tongue:


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Clinton said:


> i feel like you're trying to convince me you're an INTx. Like every time I ask a question, you're vague until you realize why I was asking and then you agree. That makes it harder on you finding out what type you are. Stop trying to match yourself to a group, and start trying to match cognitive functions to the way you process things.
> 
> if you want to be an NT or really feel like you are, no one is stopping you from typing yourself as one. I just was trying to help you get typed correctly. I could be wrong. I don't think I am, but I could be. :tongue:


Yeah I see - I didn't mean to be like this (did it offend you or something?). (As I said it's hard for me to speak about this). Lemme tell you something, I stopped analyzing my emotions long time ago, because it only screwed up everything. Everytime I would analyze them I would become more and more emotional - which is unacceptahle. At one point I even thought I had bipolar because of how my emotions are weird.



arkigos said:


> Yes, this is indeed helpful. See, the problem here is what is meant by 'theory'. Your theories are sensory-based. Sensory deals with anything that is directly describable or able to be experienced, even in the mind. Anything that is 'real' or could be real - that is. That exists, even imagined, in the realm of real.
> 
> Your two theories to explain telekinesis are very very very much what I'd expect an ISTP to think. I have a few close ISTP friends and they would hit the ground running with that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, it's hard for me to answer questions how I would react in a situation - because I'm unpredictable. This might make it harder for you guys to figure out who I am (even tho it seems you already did  ).

You see - deep inside I react (a bit) like this. But sadly another part of me reacts the way I do (ISTJ). I want to know what type I am to improve my abilities. And this inner-fight takes all my energy. While we're on the topic of "inner-fights" I need to tell you something. In online OCD tests I score a lot - that means it's quite correct, because I'm diagnosed with OCD. Then I took Aspenger's syndrome test and I scored a lot as well - same for Bipolar. Yeah I do realize these tests aren't meant to be diagnosis tools - but they give you the basic idea. Perhaps I've got another disorder and that makes me feel the way I feel.


----------



## nkavezic (Oct 21, 2013)

@arkigos

Concerning your 10. statement: "You want to communicate with people, you want to care for everybody - But people suck" - Bill Hicks (ENTP) 

What do you say? Did you mean that Ni aims at humanity being f***ed up in terms of abstract view? Not in sense of actual people but in the way that humanity actually is something larger than the commulative sum of all people? Or do you mean that Ni goes beyond present moment and looks upon doom as inevitable and certain conclusion to coruptness of human nature? @BronyCraft

I can imagine you reading Ne definition and misinterpreting it, taking it at face value and concluding that the "main" question concerning Ne is tied with sensory and not conceptual approach. I believe that when trying to use telekinesis analogy you thought and believed that it is Ne you're using and not actually S function which you were showcasing quite clearly, constantly and exclusively. I won't say that it was Se, because everybody can talk crappy, absurdy things about everything and I won't say that you are S over N but it's quite clear that you didn't show any sign of Ne yet. Maybe it's there, I don't know and is mimicking something else, actually doing absolutely opposite of what it was supposed to do. Of course if your actual thought process coresponds to the example and my hypothesis is wrong at the start, then there's a huge chance you have a S preference. 

I believe that using a persona a person can hide his preferences quite well, but maybe I'm wrong and someone else will effectively debate me. There are several problems with questionnaires and there's one huge that has to do with the way of communication (internet) which means you can conciously control how people are going to perceive you. I'd still say ISTP but it's just a thought, something I believe everyone who types here says. Not a fact.

And your research won't actually show much, except some corelations which are not THAT useful, especially when they deal with actual behaviour. My friend who is ISFP spends his entire day playing football and he is a rebel who'd like to change everything, from the actual people to humanity as a whole, and is really aware of surroundings. Now take the antonyms of everything I mentioned and you'll get my another ISFP friend. He lives in his world and is absolutely content. If they were to do your research I believe they would show a minimal correlance. The first thing you have to keep in mind is that behaviour does not equal cognition.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought this case was closed.


----------



## BronyCraft (Oct 19, 2013)

Clinton said:


> I thought this case was closed.


Yes, yes it was. This should be in another thread - I'm trying to understand differences between S and N (see my old posts).



Era said:


> I guess you could be INTJ, with your officious manner. INTP is possible, but ISTP is right out. Whoever told you that must have been on crack.


Quoted from an ISTP (OT in my other topic). I'm gonna ask INTJs similar questions and I'll see.

EDIT:


nkavezic said:


> I believe that when trying to use telekinesis analogy you thought and believed that it is Ne you're using and not actually S function which you were showcasing quite clearly, constantly and exclusively. I won't say that it was Se, because everybody can talk crappy, absurdy things about everything and I won't say that you are S over N but it's quite clear that you didn't show any sign of Ne yet. Maybe it's there, I don't know and is mimicking something else, actually doing absolutely opposite of what it was supposed to do. Of course if your actual thought process coresponds to the example and my hypothesis is wrong at the start, then there's a huge chance you have a S preference.


I've read a bunch of articles about N vs. S and I must say I can relate to both (maybe because I usually score S 45% and N 55%?). I'd like to see an actual example from actual people, that are their type for sure. As example I'd say @arkigos is INTP for sure. So his answer would be valid.

Asking the question wouldn't be a problem - but the problem is WHAT questions.

If ISTPs don't like rules (and theoretical questions - which might be stereotype) then I should ask ISTPs a theoretical question full of rules and see how they react, and do the same with INTJs. Then I should ask a realistic question without too many rules and compare it. The main problem still remains. What questions?

I'd say the telekinessis question is fine, but it does need to be improved.


----------

